# Ports freigeben - Sicherheitsrisiko?



## lokker (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein paar Ports an meinem Router freigeben um in spielen wie WC3 hosten zu können. Hab auch schon ne Anleitung und alles, nur möchte ich gerne wissen ob da in irgendeiner Weise ein Sicherheitsrisiko besteht?
Also ob ich mir da jetzt leichter Viren, Trojaner etc. einfangen kann.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2010)

Natürlich ist das ein größeres Risiko. Ein offener Port ist ein offener Port. Jede Anfrage vom Internet auf freigegebene Ports wird unmittelbar an deinen Rechner weitergeleitet. Normalerweise lässt ein Router nur Verbindungen von außen zu, wenn von deiner Seite ein Verbindungswunsch vorliegt. Ist der Port jedoch offen, komme ich da ohne Probleme an deinen Rechner ran.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2010)

Ja das stimmt schon, allerdings werden für Spiele meist Ports genutzt, die relativ unproblematsich sind. Eine Gefährdung ist zwar da, aber dann müsste nahezu jeder der online spielt gehackt werden. Oder auch bei Tauschbörsen wie die Ports sowieso jeden bekannt sind. 
Wie sagt man immer so schön? Es ist ein vertretbares Risiko. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (12. September 2010)

Ist die Chance hoch das ich da irgendwie gehackt werde oder so? Und kann das jetzt nur passieren wenn ich in WC3 hoste, oder die ganze zeit wenn ich im Internet bin?


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2010)

Es gibt keine problematischen und unproblematischen Ports. Wie gesagt, ein Port ist ein Port. Es gibt Ports, die standardmäßig beleget sind, wie zum Beispiel Http Port 80 oder was auch immer, aber das ist mir als Angreifer völlig rille.
Ich mach nen Portscan und gut ist, dann weiß ich, was offen ist. Fakt ist: Ist der Port offen, dann ist jede Schutzfunktion, die der Router bietet, somit deaktiviert. Und du musst auch unterscheiden, zwischen Online-Spielen und das, was er machen möchte. Er will hosten! Wenn ich ganz normal online spiele, also über einen Server von EA oder was auch immer, dann mach ich kein Port-Forwarding. Dann baue ich von meinem Netzwerk aus die Verbindung zum Server auf.
Klar, auch hier wird natürlich ein Port geöffnet, auf dem dann der Prozess lauscht. Aber die Verbindung wurde vom eigenen LAN aus initialisiert. Der Router nimmt das Paket und tauscht die IP vom Client durch seine aus. Er merkt sich diese Verbindung und lässt dann Antworten vom Internet aus auf diesem Port nur zu, wenn sie zur Verbindungsanfrage passen. Das ist ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt, wie beim Portforwarding, dass er braucht, um hosten zu können. Denn da bauen die Leute vom Internet aus zu ihm Verbindung auf.

Einmal gibt es ne Überprüfung und das andere mal, wird alles (und damit meine ich, wirklich ALLES), was vom Internet kommt direkt weitergeleitet. Keine Überprüfung seitens des Routers, nichts.



lokker schrieb:


> Ist die Chance hoch das ich da irgendwie gehackt werde oder so? Und kann das jetzt nur passieren wenn ich in WC3 hoste, oder die ganze zeit wenn ich im Internet bin?



Natürlich kann das immer passieren. Nur machst du es mir mit offenen Ports schon mal leichter. Je mehr Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, um so größer muss das Können des Angreifers sein.
Und je höher sein Können, um so unwahrscheinlicher, dass er sich für deine Popel-Daten interessiert. Es gibt einige wenige Leute auf der Welt, die knacken dir wahrscheinlich so gut wie alles.
Die haben aber auch andere Interessen, als deine Bankdaten, deinen Wow-Account oder was auch immer.

Sowas wird von Freizeit-Hacker gemacht, oft irgendwelche Kiddys, die garnicht wissen, was sie tun und sich irgendwo Infos zum Thema gezogen haben.


----------



## lokker (12. September 2010)

Alles klar, vielen dank für die gute Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werde ich mich mal ran machen um hosten zu können^^


----------



## chris7676 (16. November 2018)

Das Thema ist schon älter, und die Erklärung von Klos ist sehr detailiert und hilfreich.

Ich habe aber noch eine weitere Frage (achtung ich bin ein PC dummy...).

Das genannte sicherheitsrisiko betrifft den PC, auf welchem der Server eingerichtet ist.

wie sieht es mit dem restlichen Netzwerk aus.

Der PC ist über ein Kabel mit der Fritzbox verbunden.

Wir verwenden die Fritzbox natürlich auch für weitere Geräte, wie z.B. Smartphones und Tablet um über WLAN aufs Internet zuzugreifen.

Damit werden auch z.B AMAZON Käufe getätigt, mit Kreditkarten, etc.

Besteht bei einer Port öffnung über den PC ein risiko, dass jeman sich in unser Netzwerk hacket und somit Zugriff auf z.b. unsere Kreditkarten kriegt?

 

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## spectrumizer (17. November 2018)

chris7676 schrieb:


> Besteht bei einer Port öffnung über den PC ein risiko, dass jeman sich in unser Netzwerk hacket und somit Zugriff auf z.b. unsere Kreditkarten kriegt?


Kurze Antwort: Nein.


----------

